# Fleetwood coronado 94 wont start



## Einars Kalvans (Nov 7, 2017)

Good morning everybody. Just bought 1994 Fleetwood coronado 460 ford. Everything worked fine after sitting for 4 months its wont start. Everything else in couch works fine. When i turn ignition key nothing happens. Changed couch and starting batterys. Nothing. No juice to dash no start nothing. I promise my son trip to lake Tahoe but now...guys can anyone have idea. Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Nov 7, 2017)

Move gear shift through gears and hold up to see if it ,the starter contacts.  will your headlight burn?  If not you have connections problem.  All else fails try a light tap on starter.  Neutral switch, solenoid, starter.  Time to get the VOM out if none of this helps Good luck


----------



## Einars Kalvans (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks. I did shifted through all speeds. I have no juice to dash or ignition. Horn works. Maybe some solenoid or reley problem just dont know where to look.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 10, 2017)

Einars Kalvans said:


> Thanks. I did shifted through all speeds. I have no juice to dash or ignition. Horn works. Maybe some solenoid or reley problem just dont know where to look.


Most have a disconnect switch that may have got cut off.  Do you get no clicking or anything?  May be as simple as bad battery cable connection at Battery


----------

